# Dvd player, Screen jumps up and down



## gdog_420 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, this is a Normal dvd player not one for computer or car portable.. this one goes Right to my tv... Trying to find a solution by web searches didnt even come Close. 
Heres the problem. When i put in a movie, Any movie, The video will jump up and down but once and a while it stops but then goes right back to jumping. its like it is having problems staying locked in one position.
When it stop Jumping i can pause it and it will not jump, but when it is jumping and i pause it, it continues to jump...
its a Lasonic dvd-1100. 
It is an older dvd player but its been the only one to at least keep playing dvds. my others would end not reading any disk so those got tossed. 
Any ideas on a fix ? besides buying a new one lol


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi gdog420


The dvd may have a worn out coupler thats making the cd slip or a broken belt.


----------



## gdog_420 (Apr 5, 2008)

Im not really sure what that means, But i would like to add that any dvds that i watch play all the way through, no skipping in sound just the video jumps.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Run a DVD lens cleaner there maybe dust debris interfering with the laser.


----------



## gdog_420 (Apr 5, 2008)

i have done that many times, but wouldnt that effect the sound as well ? it will play movies without interruption, even when it jumps the sound is fine. i dont know if this site has an upload for video but i could record it and let you see what i see if wanted.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

This site does have video upload it would be helpful to see what you see.


----------



## gdog_420 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok umm. send me your e-mail through private message and i will send you a short video of what it does.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

You can also upload the video to youtube or another video hosting site like vimeo, and then use the embed code and put it on this site. You can also just throw the link of the video on here and we would still be able to watch it. 
It would help other people more to see what is going on so everyone has an idea.


----------



## gdog_420 (Apr 5, 2008)

http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/Gdog_420/?action=view&current=VIDE0447.flvOk thats what im going to try to do because when i was trying to upload the video to mail, it opened up saying somthing about the Upload and weither to save or open with. it was wierd. I will attemp to do that now

Well hope this works...
http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/Gdog_420/?action=view&current=VIDE0447.flv
Oh and this does this for S-video and through RCA cables, i tryed both...


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

There is a possibility that you are are using bad media quality, older DVD players play disks at a specific speed. If the DVD disk was burned at a higher bit rate speed, the player would freeze or act funny worse case scenario is it won't play all together. From the video you posted, I don't see any color fade as the disk plays so I'm not ruling out that the laser's intensity has weakened from extensive use. A more in depth analysis is required, so the first step would be is to get yourself better quality DVDs, burn a video file but remember that do not exceed the player's processing speed capacity. Burning software such as Nero do have speed rates so the burning speed could be adjusted.



post back your findings.


----------



## gdog_420 (Apr 5, 2008)

well i have used burned disk's and Original disks, in that vid was just trailers from another movie, It worked fine before but then we let it sit in the closet for a while untill mine died, we saved that one because it worked before. Somtimes when i watch it i think that it almost does that during bright parts in the movie and seems to stop when its darker.


----------



## amerillove (Feb 9, 2010)

Try to Run a DVD lens cleaner there maybe dust debris interfering with the laser.


----------



## gdog_420 (Apr 5, 2008)

Please read older posts, I have used a dvd lense cleaner Many times, and please check out the video that i uploaded Just so people can see what happens. Sound is fine, it doesnt Skip, it Jumps. Through RCA and S-video plugs.


----------

